# Deputy Sheriff Michael C. Walizer



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*

*Michael C. Walizer*

Charles City County Sheriff's Office, Virginia

End of Watch: Saturday, March 31, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 36
*Tour:* 11 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 3/31/2012
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial



Deputy Sheriff Michael Walizer was killed in an automobile accident while responding to backup another deputy on a traffic stop at approximately 2:00 am.

He was driving on John Tyler Highway, one mile west of Route 155, when his patrol car ran off the right side of the roadway. The patrol car then crossed over to the other side of the road and struck a tree. Despite wearing a seat belt, he suffered fatal injuries and died at the scene.

Deputy Walizer had served with the Charles City County Sheriff's Office for six years and had served in law enforcement for 11 years. He had previously served with the Newport News / Williamsburg International Airport Police Department, Richmond International Airport Police Department, and Caroline County Sheriff's Office. He is survived by his wife and four children.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Javier J. Smith
Charles City County Sheriff's Office
10780 Courthouse Road
Charles City, VA 23030

Phone: (804) 829-9265

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21214-deputy-sheriff-michael-c-walizer#ixzz1qk45sY00​


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Deputy


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2012)

RIP Deputy Walizer


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2012)

RIP Deputy Walizer.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2012)

RIP Deputy.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Deputy Wailzer


----------



## JMody (Feb 20, 2008)

Requiscat in pace Sir.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------

